# help needed in buying new cabin !!



## shijilt (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi , I am new here ..
I would like to change my pc cabin , and decided to buy one without smps.
My smps works fine without any problem.
I don't know if it is 250W/300W !

in another words , which smps / what power is needed to run a cabin like Zebronics reaper ?

My doubt is , if I buy a cheap cabin like Reaper - Cabinets - Gaming - Zebronics - Always Ahead - Largest Range of Peripherals or a similiar one with 2/ 3 fans inside , can my 250 W smps hold it ?

Biostar m2se MB + AMD Athlon 64 3200+  processor , runs on 2 GB DDR 2 RAM.0ne 500GB HDD
one DVD RW , thats it.

Update - budget : Around 1500 RS to 2500 RS (30-50$), with/without out SMPS.(for cabin)

I am not looking for a cabin recommendation here , I just want experts opinion on , the power supply can hold my hardware+cabinets's fans at the same time ? consider my power supply is 250W .

My current cabinet is "iBall I612" , a shopping site shows "Power Supply: iBall LPE/LPS 223-400 (250 W) power supply".


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 9, 2012)

Whats your budget?


----------



## shijilt (Oct 9, 2012)

Around 1500 RS to 2500 RS , with/without out SMPS.


----------



## aloodum (Oct 9, 2012)

As long as a cabby is designed for ATX specifications,there should be no issues "Holding" your beloved psu 

Then it begs me the question, why an ages old 250W smps? Given your config its no less than 6 years minimum and I assume the smps is from that era only.Over years generic smps like yours face deterioration considerably--be it capacitor aging or transformer voltage regulation, result being fluctuating and lowered power supply to your components. Just because its running fine today it doesnt mean its going to last an eternity...heaven forbid if the psu were to go bad , it might take quite a few things with it including ram. mobo 
If you cant afford a decent smps as of now and will have to stick wth a generic one, then get the likes of umax 450W @ 500 bucks. Atleast it mentions over current protection (test?) and decent (proclaimed) amps on the 12V rail.
Regarding choice of cabinets you have quite a few coolermaster elite 3XX series nearby the 2k area.At 2.5k nzxt gamma IIRc continues to rule the roost.
And if you are seriously paying that money, please stay away from the likes of zebronics/frontech which have some flashy dastardly chinese clones at the price point.


----------



## shijilt (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions @ aloodum  .
you are right , I will change my PSU too , I am thinking of a step by step modification on my whole PC , as a first step I will change my cabin and PSU ...
It is a 4 year old PC.

I have seen Cooler master cabins are available in 1700 - 3000 RS rate online.
But I think if I buy it online , I will get it with some damages...
I have bought many small products online from sites like flipKart , last two where two home theater systems.
Both where with physical damages !!
That is why I hate to buy online...

Asking the major local shops , the minimum price of cooler master cabin was around 3500 !


----------



## aloodum (Oct 9, 2012)

^^ try to locate the CM distri in your computer district.Once you conform they have the CM 3XX series(within your budget), depending on the practises you can either buy directly, or he can have one of the shops raise a request to sell the cabinet to them and then pass it to you, difference being you might have to pay a small fee for the reseller in between.

Regarding online shops, one a friend ordered a CM 690 from deltapage(chennai0 and had it delivered in eastern india with top notch packaging


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 9, 2012)

A good cabinet will last at least two builds or atleast 8 years. So get yourself a good cabinet with lots of fans and filters and flexibility. I would suggest a Nzxt Gamma / Beta Evo for Rs 2500.


----------



## aloodum (Oct 9, 2012)

^^^ +1 to Nzxt 
As I had written , at the 2.5k bracket(if its still available at that price) it was unbeatable for its features, including decent cable managament.
Unfortunately most local vendors shy away from Nzxt/bit fenix and instead stock up more on CM, as thats the new P4 of quality cabinets(cpu matlab p4! whats AMD? )


----------



## sumonpathak (Oct 9, 2012)

Change the PSU first...looks for corsair Cx 430 or CX 500 atleast...


----------



## shijilt (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks for the reply guys.
I really love this forum now...
I am getting lots of help..

I have just found a local shop's website , in which i am able to order cooler master cabins.
They will get it within 2 days.
Real Computer Company. elite

I can see that Coolermaster "Cooler master ELITE 310 Cabinet" is a good one.
But I can see two models , in the same model number !!
With and without transparent sidecover!
Elite 310 - Cooler Master
what is it ?
How to know , how many built in fans it has ?

and , what if I use a cheap cabinet with a good PSU ?

is there any dustproof cabins ? in this range ? below 3000 ? with/without PSU ?


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 9, 2012)

IMO, change the PSU first. 
Elite 310 will cost you 1.8K
You need another 2.2K for good PSU like Corsair VS450.
Remember that Cabinet & PSU are long term investment. PSUs generally have minimum 3 years of warranty, and a good cabinet rarely creates problem before using for 6-8 years, sometimes, even more.

And in that website, Elite 310 is overpriced.


----------



## aloodum (Oct 9, 2012)

@@shijilt : +1 to d6bmg and sumon's advice.
a good smps is more imp than a fancy cabinet 

The main difference between a cheap cabinet and a decent cabinet apart from the obvious quality is the practicality.Proper Airflow, thoughtfully designed HDD slots, bottom mounted psu..the list is quite long. 

lame a$$ fancy looking cabinets still cost upwards of 1000 bucks wihout smps.so save up and get a good cabinet! cheers


----------



## shijilt (Oct 9, 2012)

@ d6bmg , aloodum  - I found Corsair VS450 450 Watts PSU in Flipkart, I will get a coolermaster cabin and  this PSU.
Rates will flew above my budget , but I will manage it.

d6bmg said " Cabinet & PSU are long term investment" , I didn't think of it.... That is why I went after Zebronics !

Thank you guys.

Why "Corsair CMPSU-430" costs more than "Corsair VS450" ?
*www.flipkart.com/corsair-vs450-450-watts-psu/p/itmdbfa3kaffmum3?pid=PSUDBF9ZBHSJVGJ8&ref=658dd7df-2d73-419f-b65a-6cf253179e66
*www.flipkart.com/corsair-cmpsu-430cxv2uk-430-watts-psu/p/itmd5xz5qs9mhqmq?pid=PSUD5XZ4ZJ5YPGBU&ref=658dd7df-2d73-419f-b65a-6cf253179e66


----------



## havoknation (Oct 9, 2012)

Buy NZXT Gamma @ 2.4k + Corsair VS450 @ 2.3k


----------



## shijilt (Oct 9, 2012)

I have searched for "NZXT Gamma" in sites like FlipKart , but couldn't find it.
It is not available in local stores....

Can anyone tell me where can I buy 
Coolermaster Elite series cabins and NZXT Gamma online ?

Please no ebay , I hate ebay.


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 9, 2012)

Prime ABGB ...Itdepot....


----------



## aloodum (Oct 10, 2012)

@@shijit: I am/we  are happy that you have realised the importance of better built products vs price in terms of reliability and future proofing your investments. 
Lookup on the sites suggested by Incinerator ,Or else, you need to spend some time at ypur computer district and persuade dealers/stockist to get you one as i had earlier suggested. 
Cheers !!!


----------



## sumonpathak (Oct 10, 2012)

where r u located?


----------



## shijilt (Oct 10, 2012)

I am from India / Kerala / kannur .

I found "NZXT Gamma" in "PrimeABGB" , but the shipping cost is almost 650RS , if it is available in FlipKart shipping will be free....
I will also look for "Cooler Master Elite 431" , it is available for Rs. 3494 in FlipKart , it is a cool one , right ?


----------



## sumonpathak (Oct 10, 2012)

looks good....try look for bitfenix stuff...


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 10, 2012)

^^ Sadly all bitfenix stuff is out of stock in flipkart.
@OP: Also look in ITwares website. You will find some good rates there.


----------

